# Lady - posted by Kimm in the Cosmo thread



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lady is in a rescue in foster care, but anyone looking for a beautiful girl who needs some TLC, here she is.


========================================
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14111264

Lady-reduced 
*Golden Retriever*

*Large







Adult







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 07062009 *


Click to see full size
   
   
*More About Lady-reduced*
Lady is a 4-5 yr old Golden that was saved from a life of breeding. She is up to date on shots and wormed. She does have a thyroid condition that is common in goldens but will live fine without medication but will have thinning hair. She will be adopted on a spay/neuter contract. The adoption fee is $25. If interested in meeting this cutie, please email [email protected] or call the foster at 419-591-6621 


 Lady-reduced is up-to-date with routine shots.
*My Contact Info*
Heritage Farms Rescue
Liberty Center, OH
419-591-6621


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You don't know how much this Golden is tearing me apart. She looks so scared. She also is beautiful.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Kimm do you know if she is still in the shelter? Can we get her out? Does anyone live close that can pull her. I just looked and Liberty Center, OH is about 4 hrs away from me, I don't mind helping if someone can pull her out she looks sooooooooooo scared.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

gil1075 said:


> Kimm do you know if she is still in the shelter? Can we get her out? Does anyone live close that can pull her. I just looked and Liberty Center, OH is about 4 hrs away from me, I don't mind helping if someone can pull her out she looks sooooooooooo scared.


Thank you...I believe she is at a rescue. I just hope someone with a lot of patience wants to give her a forever home. She looks like she needs a gentle touch. I met a puppy mill boy who was adopted through DVGRR. He had come a long why when I met him. His name is Polo.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I adopted a Puppy Mill mom through CFGRR-I've had her almost three years. She required a lot of LOVE, time and patience but it has been so well worth it. Whoever adopts this girl will be amazed at how rewarding it will be to have her in your family and you will also be amazed at what a wonderful, gentle, loving companion she will become.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

this listing has been troubling me since last night. her description states she has a thyroid condition,but does not need meds, she will have thinning hair, and be fine. i had a rescue who had a thyroid condition and needed meds. there are alot of symptoms for thyroid conditions, is it possible her's is only hair loss?i would hate to see her adopted out after all she has been through and the adopters find out other symptoms. thyroid meds are cheap.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

sophie said:


> this listing has been troubling me since last night. her description states she has a thyroid condition,but does not need meds, she will have thinning hair, and be fine. i had a rescue who had a thyroid condition and needed meds. there are alot of symptoms for thyroid conditions, is it possible her's is only hair loss?i would hate to see her adopted out after all she has been through and the adopters find out other symptoms. thyroid meds are cheap.


 I missed it on the first reading that they weren't suggesting medication. From everything I have read, without meds, irreversable damage can be done. I hope they rethink that. I am not sure why they wouldn't go ahead and treat her. Poor girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Everything about this bothers me. She needs to get out. She's a beautiful dog. She's frightened. The spots they are showing almost look like the spots Bailey gets when his hot spots heal. His skin turns that blackish color and his hair grows back in fine. If she has a thyroid problem, she should be being treated. Maybe the info doesn't say it all, but for 25.00, I hope they interview their prospective adoptees. Everything about this Golden breaks my heart. I may be over-reacting because I do get that way, but...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady*

I AGREE with Kimm wholeheartedly Lady needs a Golden Ret. Rescue or a foster or adopter.

I just looked at their Petfinder site and DON'T SEE LADY.

*Please call and email there to find out about Lady.*
It says she is reduced and so is a Black Lab named Sampson!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I AGREE with Kimm wholeheartedly Lady needs a Golden Ret. Rescue or a foster or adopter.
> 
> I just looked at their Petfinder site and DON'T SEE LADY.
> 
> ...


 She's on their site. I was just there.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's still on petfinder and the Heritage farms rescue site.
Poor girl. she needs love and attention. Maybe she will get.
I hope whoever gets her rethinks the thyroid meds. I take 175mg of synthroid daily and without it, well things aren't good.
At least she is out of the shelter.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My gosh that poor girl is so scared, why can I not have anymore dogs, I'd get her in a heartbeat.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

does anyone live near this rescue? i would take her if i could get some transport help. the rescue i fostered had a thyroid problem and had other symptoms before she was treated, chronic ear infections, seizures,overweight,hair loss, and the reason she was put in dog pound was she had behavioral changes, which also is a sign of thyroid issues. the rescue is about 5 hours from me. let see if we can get this girl the help she deserves.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sophie said:


> does anyone live near this rescue? i would take her if i could get some transport help. the rescue i fostered had a thyroid problem and had other symptoms before she was treated, chronic ear infections, seizures,overweight,hair loss, and the reason she was put in dog pound was she had behavioral changes, which also is a sign of thyroid issues. the rescue is about 5 hours from me. let see if we can get this girl the help she deserves.


I'm trying to google how far it is from me with no luck, never heard of Liberty Center, Oh


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Got it she is about 3.5 hours away from me close to Toledo, Ohio, anyone closer then me to get her out!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh. My. God.

How did I not see that in the Cosmo thread?

THIS BREAKS MY HEART, no meds!? I have a thyroid problem and NEED my meds.

She's like 2 and a half hours from where I live, but I don't know how I'd be able to GET her. We take Mojo in tomorrow for surgery, and we're borrowing my mother's van. (I only have a car, which is getting fixed and Gary has a truck)

I feel so bad now, because I seem to be the closest one... I feel very helpless. We've already rescheduled his appointment once before. 

... I was actually coming to this site to spread some good news. 

Tomorrow, while Mojo's having his operation, Gary and I were going to drive to the local shelter (right there in town) to look at a couple of the dogs we saw online. We're going to adopt one. They don't have any goldens, but rescuing any dog is better than not, right?

I just wish we could do something for Lady. :bawling::bawling:


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay so this is really bothering me now. She just looks so scared, all huddled up like that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

CLAUDIA

Did you look at Members Map on here-there has to be someone closer to you.

Also, maybe the rescue that has her or other rescues in Liberty County, OH, could meet you half way with her.


They obviously are not caring for her thyroid condition.

*LADY-REDUCED
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14111264*

How awful!!!

*Lady-reduced

Heritage Farms Rescue
Liberty Center, OH
419-591-6621 
[email protected] *


*I did a MAPQUEST FROM West Union, OH to Liberty Center, OH thinking maybe someone from West Union could get her from rescue, but it's 4 1/2 hours away. Liberty Center looks close to Ft. Wayne, Indiana.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=West+Union&1s=OH&2c=Liberty+CENTER&2s=OH*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will try contacting a friend of mine in Ohio. I know her rescue is full but maybe she knows someone who can get her to Kathie. Kathie, it might be best you contact her directly and ask if she knows someone who can help with the transport. I will send you her email address. This person is so overwhelmed with rescue dogs of all breeds, but she always contacts others.

Kathie, I contacted my friend. I hope you don't mind that I gave her your email address. If she has someone who can help, it's better that you work with each other directly.

If anyone can get her to Kathie, I have met Kathie and she's wonderful, please go ahead and make arrangements. Don't wait for my contact. 

MssJnnfer, go to the shelter and adopt a wonderful dog. So many, not just Goldens need you. Feel great joy in the boy or girl you bring home because you will make a difference not only in their life, but yours! Your news is wonderful!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't want to say anything negative about this rescue because I know nothing about them. They may interview their adopters and screen carefully, but 25.00 is an easy amount for someone who does not have the best interest of the dog in mind. The price is both good and bad.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i re-googled location and am closer than i thought, will contact rescue today to see what is going on. will post after work.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sophie said:


> i re-googled location and am closer than i thought, will contact rescue today to see what is going on. will post after work.


All I can say is, Thank you Kathie! I hope they will release her and she not too far from you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm and all*

Kimm and All. I hope nobody thought I was speaking badly about the rescue that has Lady, I'm sure they don't have the money to get her thyroid meds.
*
KATHIE: Please let us know what rescue says.*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Any update Kathie?


----------

